# Master Plan of Jumeirah Lake Towers



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

it looks really nice!

master plan of jlt!


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow Wow!!! I wish i could see the whole thing from the ground!!!!
Cheers
:cheers:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

sweet i got the DVD walk though here just gotta upload it
I ma such a teaste
but you can get it your self Saba towers in City Center Deria Mall 
You can see each of the towers in the development I will add that to the JLT page


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

on the homepgae of damac properties http://www.damacproperties.com/laketerrace/index.html you will find further information.

there's also another masterplan:


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

wat happened to shiek zayed road, i thought there was lots of sky scarpers there, its empty in the above picture, or is that just a part of it.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

no, this is not the part of sheikh zayed road you may know. in the western part of dubai another skyline of hundreds of skyscrapers is growing! the area is called dubai marina and jumeirah lake towers.

the part you mean is this one: (incl. emirates towers, 21st century tower,...)









the new one is not yet ready. there are only a few buildings which have been finished until today. look through the SUB FORUM called PROJECT DEVELOPMENT. there you will find renderings of new buildings under construction!


----------

